

Suicide, and 13 Other Ways to Deal With Failure - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/06/suicide-and-13-other-ways-to-deal-with-failure/

======
krav
Very helpful stuff in there for entrepreneurs. What I love about James'
writing is that it's all from hard-earned wisdom over a period of years.

I've personally printed out a few of his posts and keep them on my desk at
home to review occasionally.

